# Bass Tournament Cowan Lake



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

We Are Having A Bass Tournament At Cowan Lake August 16th. 6pm Start-up -1am Weigh-in .cost $15.00 Per Person/optional $5.00 Big Fish ,pay Out To First Place Only.anyone Interested Send Me A Message.


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

Kevin and I (Casey) are planning on being there.


----------



## Monkey Puke (Jul 31, 2008)

You are going down this time Steve


----------



## nitro790 (Jun 29, 2006)

which ramp is this at


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I can't wait for this! It should be fun.


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

We Will Be At The Marina Ramp By The Dam


----------

